

Stuck with xml? Why not convert it to Python dicts and vice-versa. - irahul
https://github.com/thoughtnirvana/xmldict

======
irahul
Recently I was working on an API, and the API was using xml for messages.
Dealing with xml is a bit of a pain, so I wrote a small converter. It works on
similar lines to Rails' Hash.from_xml and Hash.to_xml

